# [outside 45 day limit - please see note below]



## sucura (Sep 18, 2015)

[Since this is the Last Minute Rental Forum, all Ads posted here must be for the next 45 days - please see big red date at the top of this forum.  You are welcome to repost when we get within the 45 day timeframe.]


----------

